# Friday Watch!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

My new Ezno on Delaurian Russe....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wey hey!!

It came !

Looks great Jon..

Those straps are killer........

Thats got a limited market second hand hasnt it? Looks like a keeper


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Looks like a keeper










Jase do you seriously think Jon knows what that means? 









Sorry Jon couldn't resist. Hey, the story of our lives







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Agent orange said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a keeper
> ...


Doubt he'd be able to sell it with that silly name on it 

Well done mate, looks good, see you did have time to take a pic of it


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

hippo said:


> Doubt he'd be able to sell it with that silly name on it
> 
> Well done mate, looks good, see you did have time to take a pic of it


Hey Jon can you get one with Gromit on the dial for your other wrist? 

Just teasing you mate, it's a great looking piece, wear it well.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Jon, I like the name as well


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks interesting Jon









Not tried it on mesh yet?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ohhh, you bunch of jokers you!























Jase - it did! I got it late last night as im at the Gartner Conference this week so not home til late... yes this one is a keeper and im not sad about that either, its a wondefuly solid and 'cleanlook' watch, im very pleased with it









Gary, I have quite a few keepers, most of them are Omegas







And no... tho had i thought of it i may have added some cracking cheese to this dial









Hippo, well therin lies a story of me locking myself out this moring... I had an hour to kill until the key holder came along... grr.... but hey you lot got a pic - instant from camera to forum in only a few mins.

Cheers Mach!

Alan, It came on a thick solid and very heavy bracelet that was superb, but mesh is in its future, but loving this Russe to be honest...

Anyone noticed the deliberate mistake on this watch (other than my name?)....


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> Alan, It came on a thick solid and very heavy bracelet that was superb, _but mesh is in its future_, but loving this Russe to be honest...


Just _knew _you would say that!









Glad you are enjoying it regardless of being on strap or bracelet.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> Anyone noticed the deliberate mistake on this watch (other than my name?)....


Yes, it`s not mine


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

The dates wrong, at least for another 25 minutes in the UK.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Tissot for me, I've junked the ill fitting (to the watch) bracelet and colour cordinated







with a grey NATO.

Might keep it like that, as it looks O.K. on the wrist









sellers pic.










Mike

That's a striking design, Jon


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Glycine for Friday morning:










Cheers


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I got around to putting a battery in this piece of crap.










Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stan said:


> The dates wrong, at least for another 25 minutes in the UK.


Stan, It wasnt where I was 

Mike, Cheers mate!


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Jon, nice custom dial you have there.!

This is my wear for the day:










Thanks

deano


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

CWC today


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning. Glycine here.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Can't sell it so it's back on the wrist.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I think the Diver looks great Jon, all Desk Divers should be on a leather strap, I never wear mine any other way
















For me though today my Nav Uhr, the pilot's watch for those who don't fly! ...... I think I see a theme developing here


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

potz said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed the deliberate mistake on this watch (other than my name?)....
> ...


Nope... its not the name... its something else....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

artistmike said:


> I think the Diver looks great Jon, all Desk Divers should be on a leather strap, I never wear mine any other way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mike, Cheers mate! I agree - tho I do like them all to have bracelets as well... it covers all my options









Nice NavB - Its very reminiscient of the IWC - I assume the background is the steps down at the Barbican that the Pilgrim Fathers used when they left the UK to go off and start up a new country... the one they later called the USofA.... every journey starts with a first step


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Anonimo for me (again) ..


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

JonW said:


> Ohhh, you bunch of jokers you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know about a mistake, but I think the stock EM001 ( if there is such a thing) hasnt got a orange min hand....


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Omega Dynamic for now.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 24


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What about a nice old Russian (no,







not Olga) like this:-










which will adorn my left wrist for this afternoon's dance session (Slow,Slow, Quick, Quick, Slow -- back to Olga again







)


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko Black Knight for me with black outlined plongeur hands (fitted by me ... last night). Not sure it looks quite as good as I thought it would







. I'm thinking that there should maybe be a splash of colour (red to match the divers 200m script maybe?) somewhere - end of the seconds hand perhaps? However I can't be bothered changing it all back so it'll stay like this for the forseeable.

Like the watch Jon - never heard of them tbh







but it looks good to me









Have a good weekend everyone - I'm just looking forward to a quiet one


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Jon is it the lack of an apostrophe (no idea if that's spelt correctly!!)?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Naaah! I reckon it's the bezel, reads 15 - 30 - and then 57 from here when you look at the piccie!









Nice item Jon, when you gonna tel us what the mistook is?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Off to the NEC to take pics of bike bits, gonna strap this one on


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

JonW said:


> Anyone noticed the deliberate mistake on this watch (other than my name?)....


I think Mel got very warm - it is to do with the bezel. The 30 marker is 180 degrees out in relation to the 15 and 45. If the bezel is rotated so that each marker is at the 12-o-clock position, the 15 and 45 would appear the right way up, but the 30 would be upside down.

Do I get to keep it as my prize?


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

deano42 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Jon, nice custom dial you have there.!
> 
> ...


I like this - I can't read the name on the dial though, what is it?

Cheers


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one for me today:










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

johnbrigade said:


> deano42 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


It's a Speedbird 1903 chronograph (which resembles an IWC chronograh) built to commemorate the first manned, powered flight at Kittyhawk 100 years ago (well it was 100 years ago when the watch was released). It's against froum rules to say where you can get more details on them - I'm pretty sure that it was a limited edition so it's probably sold out now anyway, they do come up for sale from time to time though. I used to own one & it's a very nice watch. I can't say that I particulary miss it, or that I'm desperate to get another, I'm glad I owned one though


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

nice one thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

Two "new" watches this week needed something vintage










Saving the second for the Sunday thread!!

Have a great weekend all

Paul


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice looking Enzo Jon; who are Wallis Diver's though?

SMP for me


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

*Seiko 7A38-7010 A3*










- basically the black dialed version of the Vulcan bomber version but at about 10% of the cost! The bracelet's not quite right but hopefully I'll be able to get hold of the correct one soon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

Finally I bought an O&W







: new arrival M5:










Great watch, not sure about the bracelet, so. Ordered a Bond, a lumpy and a leather strap already to play around 

best regards

Jan


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I _know_ it's not Sunday, but I thought it was about time I gave this an airing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one for now, no doubt will do a swappy later









*Seiko SNKE53K1, cal.7S26B 21 Jewels*


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Zenith today.

Bertrand


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Scubapro Ti today

Alasdair


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

SMP for me today (though its now back on its steel bracelet isnt it Mach







)


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Great watches chaps, especially that Ezno/Enzo







Jon!









And I agree with the 30 marker comment, looking at my wearer today which has it upside down.










Wear 'em in good health!

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's Friday at last and I'm going with the 6309


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

hippo said:


> Jon is it the lack of an apostrophe (no idea if that's spelt correctly!!)?


Isn't "spelt" a type of wheat? I'm not the spelling police but that seemed like a minor irony (not the Swatch).









Later,

William


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

potz said:


> It is - and "spelt" is also and alternative spelling for "spelled". And apostrophe is spelled correctly as well.


I am not sure you should start a sentence with 'and'. (Grammar police)


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

...and back to watches









For today:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I am finally back home, online and reunited with my collection, celebrating with an old fave. Beuchat Ushuaia (same case as candino). Cool watch Jon, should the depth rating have m as opposed to M to indicate meters? saying that it seems to be interchangeable but I am sure lower case is the proper way.










have a great weekend all

Andy


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ANDI said:


> SMP for me today (though its now back on its steel bracelet isnt it Mach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You`ll be wanting another photo then Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to these for the afternoon....

*Shanghai, `China Made` ZSH 19 Jewel Movement.*



















Someone will no doubt complain that they are just a couple of rip offs of more famous Swiss watches


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello!

Longines today and Minerva for the evening.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> ...and back to watches












Alpha for me today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Kronos for work today, now on leather.










Swaped to my Seiko Flightmaster for the evening.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Back to the Subbie today


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have been wearing this upon my person all day xmas shopping.

http://i210.photobucket.com/albums/bb300/j.../watches017.jpg


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

CWC G10 for me today, although I've just put it on a black Nato like Knut's. This is because I forgot to change to my heart rate monitor when I went for a long run this morning and the grey strap f****ng stinks now!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> Seiko Black Knight for me with black outlined plongeur hands (fitted by me ... last night). Not sure it looks quite as good as I thought it would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, that looks spot on as it is Paul, I'd leave it.

A.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W for tonight










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I Sinn-ed today:


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

RLT29


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Oooh some lovely watches today gents, well done.

I've had a new crystal, battery, lube and a bit of a going over on this today.










_Old photo with original crystal and bracelet, now on a 26mm rubber strap. I'll take some pics tomorrow time permitting._

Went to see Keith Tilley, fellow f300 fanatic and "the man who can" with regards to servicing and repairing them.

Top bloke, we spent the best part of 4 hours talking watches, cars, bikes, dogs and life in general.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

foztex said:


> have a great weekend all
> 
> Andy


Wow Andy that's a beaut!!

I'm wearing this ol' thing today:










Have a great weekend all!!

Mark


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Kronos for work today, now on leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great choice of straps there john


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Kronos for work today, now on leather.
> ...


Thanks shawn, The seiko looks a lot better on a strap imo.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This has been on my wrist for several weeks. The bracelet was originally highly polished. I brushed it and it looks quite good now.


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This one for me today, 1960s Girard-Perregaux Gyromatic:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Great to hear the strapper's getting some TLC. not sure if you saw my strap suggestions reply to the sunday oldie thread from a coupla weeks back, ive been away so am a tad tardy at responding.

Keith certainly seems to know his stuff, ive had a coupla dealings with him but never met him in person. Good to know he's the same in the flesh









Andy



Agent orange said:


> Oooh some lovely watches today gents, well done.
> 
> I've had a new crystal, battery, lube and a bit of a going over on this today.
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good to see you around again Andy...

You all well?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Smashing Ian, I love Apollos



seiko6139 said:


> This has been on my wrist for several weeks. The bracelet was originally highly polished. I brushed it and it looks quite good now.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Haven't posted for a good while, but today have been enjoying my 6105


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

foztex said:


> Great to hear the strapper's getting some TLC. not sure if you saw my strap suggestions reply to the sunday oldie thread from a coupla weeks back, ive been away so am a tad tardy at responding.
> 
> Keith certainly seems to know his stuff, ive had a coupla dealings with him but never met him in person. Good to know he's the same in the flesh
> 
> ...


Just seen your strap suggestions Andy, many thanks for that. The Chronissimo looks particularly tasty, I can see I'll have to get one of those. Jon posted a few pics of his (I think) black faced SM120 F300 one too, very tasty.

Yep Keith's a great guy and luckily for me lives not too far away. I always wondered what I would do if one of my f300's started playing up, as my regular watch maker won't touch them, today I solved that problem







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

cheers Jase, yep all well this end. I managed to snag a 5 week contract in Oz, not great timing but needed the cash, so i manage to be away for over half of my daughters life! back now, built a new pc, having great fun running PCLOS (cheers Stan) and finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel on the house renovations.

it's great to be back

Andy



jasonm said:


> Good to see you around again Andy...
> 
> You all well?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

potz said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


I was too lazy to get my micrographically reduced Compact OED out and check the spelling. I really should bite the bullet and spend Â£250.00 and buy the CD version, I might actually use it then.

Later,

William


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hippo said:


> Jon is it the lack of an apostrophe (no idea if that's spelt correctly!!)?


Er, Why does it need an apostrophe?



mel said:


> Nice item Jon, when you gonna tel us what the mistook is?


Sorry Ive been away over night, back now... about to reveal...



hotmog said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone noticed the deliberate mistake on this watch (other than my name?)....
> ...


Ahha! yes youre right! the 30 is upseide down...









nah, you cant keep it... sorry...



JoT said:


> Nice looking Enzo Jon; who are Wallis Diver's though?


LOL... Wallis is my surname John.









I did debate if it was a bit wanky to have your name on a watch, but I think its actually pretty cool now I have it in my hands. Its understated and most people would never know its there, but I do. Enzo and I conversed alot about this watch and of course it is a little different from the usual EM001 and Jase is right the orange hand is from the EMV50. This was a very limited run of watches with custom dials that Enzo did for some folks he knew, he had a lot of hassle doing them and I doubt very much (in fact im sure) he will do any more









If anyone is looking for an Enzo or what it is, then you should google really - I cant link the site here for obvious reasons - but fyi, these are 44mm watches with lots of prescence - theyre solid and well built and very reasonably priced - ETA 2824 and WR to 1000m....


----------

